# My friend heavyiron suggested I come by



## LAINA (May 24, 2011)

Hello peeps...  Checking things out !


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*LAINA* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Ravager (May 24, 2011)

LAINA said:


> Hello peeps...  Checking things out !



A friend of Heavy's is a friend of mine! Welcome!


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

LAINA said:


> Hello peeps... Checking things out !


 Thanks for joining! 

I'm excited to see you here!


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

Welcome! Glad to see you here as well!


----------



## vortex (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## TGB1987 (May 24, 2011)

Welcome.  I am sure you will find lots of information and interesting topics here.  This is a one of the best forums you can be a part of.  WELCOME!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 24, 2011)

D@mn you got a referral from Heavy? Welcome aboard then


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

Just fyi,

Laina is a very special person and you guys are going to like her a LOT!

She has done me many favors over the years. I love her and everything she represents.


----------



## CigarMan (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to IronMagazine, Laina.


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## dre23 (May 25, 2011)

Welcome Laina!

Glad to see you over here. It looks like a great place.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks for joining.  Heavy is a super great guy


----------



## NJRiot (May 25, 2011)

welcome aboard Laina. looks like you come HEAVY recomended!


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2011)

Talk about a great referral.  Welcome!  I'm sure you'll have a great deal to contribute.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 25, 2011)

Whoops used alrs computer again -laina


----------



## LAINA (May 25, 2011)

OK now on mine lol... thanks everyone.. I hope to be able to post alot on here. What a well managed board.. I am impressed  AND HEAVY IS AWESOME!!!!!!! LOVE YOU TOO BIG GUY !!!


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## taormina (May 25, 2011)

hey


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2011)

Welcome Laina! Awesome to have you here!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


>



Nice! 

*Welcome!*



 

* ALR Industries*​ 
That  link should be clickable. Actually, both the URL and the image above  should take you to ALR's website. Welcome to the board, Author and  Laina!


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, glad to have another member!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 10, 2011)

LAINA said:


> Hello peeps... Checking things out !


 
Nice rack lady!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Laina.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------

